# Petersburg Fire Captain Guilty Of Animal Cruelty



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Another dog chaser story in the news. 2 articles below. The charges and the outcome. 




> By Evrod Cassimy
> 
> CHARLES CITY, VA (WWBT) – Charles City County Police have filed 52 counts of animal cruelty charges against 60-year-old Ronald Hartman. Animal control officer, Franklin Bates says he saw several types of dogs being mistreated at Hartman's Roxbury Road home.
> 
> ...





> A Petersburg Fire Department captain is avoiding jail time after he pleaded guilty to ten counts of animal cruelty in Charles City County Wednesday.
> 
> Ronald Hartman, 60, was originally facing 52 counts of misdemeanor animal cruelty after mistreated dogs were found at his Roxbury Road home last month.
> 
> ...


----------

